# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Vườn thú đêm Night Safari - du lịch singapore

## lehniemtin

Night  Safari là sở thú đêm đầu tiên của thế giới, là một trong những địa điểm  thu hút du khách nổi tiếng ở Singapore. Được khánh thành vào năm 1993,  Night Safari rộng 40ha, sở hữu trên 900 con thú của 135 loài ngoại lai,  được nuôi sống trong điều kiện tự nhiên hoang dã.




Singapore  đã tạo Night Safari thành một khu rừng tổng hợp mang đặc thù của nhiều  khu rừng khác nhau trên thế giới, như vùng rừng ẩm ướt Đông Nam Á,  Himalaya, châu Phi, vùng thung lũng Nepan, đồng hoang Nam Mỹ… Đặc biệt,  khi tham quan Night Safri vào buổi tối, du khách còn được xem chương  trình các sinh vật của bóng đêm trình diễn thật độc đáo.




Khi  hoàng hôn buông xuống, một thế giới khác sẽ hồi sinh. Tại vườn thú đêm  Night Safari, bạn có thể tận mắt trông thấy tê giác, nghe thấy tiếng hú  của bầy linh cẩu hay ngắm nhìn những cô nàng hươu cao cổ lướt đi bình  thản qua khu đất rộng lớn trong bầu không khí tĩnh mịch của màn đêm.




Đi  dạo một mình dọc theo đường mòn đi bộ hay thư giãn trên xe điện – cho  dù bạn chọn bất kỳ hình thức nào, Night Safari là một chuyến phiêu lưu  hoang dã không thể bỏ qua.

_Địa điểm_: 80 Manlai Lake Road Singapore 729826

*Đặc điểm:* Night Safari là sở thú đêm đầu tiên của thế giới

_Giờ Mở cửa:_ 7g30 tối đến nửa đêm (hàng ngày)

_Vé vào cửa:_ 22 SGD/ Người lớn; 11 SGD/ Trẻ em (3 – 12 tuổi), _Bán vé suất chót:_ 11g00 tối

_Giá vé tham quan_10 SGD/người lớn, 5SGD/trẻ em (3-12 tuổi)

_Chỉ Dẫn:_  Đi tàu điện ngầm MRT đến ga Choa Chu Kang (NS4), sau đó đi xe buýt SMRT  927 đến sở thú. Hoặc đi tàu điện ngầm MRT đến ga Ang Mo Kio (NS16), sau  đó đi xe buýt SBS 138
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## ad1

Cái này đi đêm, xem những con thú hoạt động về đêm cũng hay

----------

